# What could Branches stand for?



## JOwen (Jul 20, 2005)

Dear friends,

The summer is always slow in Canada as people are going here and there for vacation. In the fall however we are planning a R.O.O.T.S class (http://www.apcvan.com/events.htm) to educate the new families on the basics of Reformed Christianity. This came as a result of several private requests (mostly from our young adults) to strengthen our foundation before we branch out into the community. Next year we plan on a similar course called B.R.A.N.C.H.E.S where we will learn how to share our faith and invite our neighbours to Church.

ROOTS stands for "Rediscovering Our Original Theological Method.
What could Branches stand for?

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## heartoflesh (Jul 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JOwen_
> Dear friends,
> 
> The summer is always slow in Canada as people are going here and there for vacation. In the fall however we are planning a R.O.O.T.S class (http://www.apcvan.com/events.htm) to educate the new families on the basics of Reformed Christianity. This came as a result of several private requests (mostly from our young adults) to strengthen our foundation before we branch out into the community. Next year we plan on a similar course called B.R.A.N.C.H.E.S where we will learn how to share our faith and invite our neighbours to Church.
> ...



*B*abyback *R*ibs *A*nd *N*ice *C*old *H*einekens *E*vangelism *S*eminar?


----------



## Larry Hughes (Jul 20, 2005)

Now that will draw them in!


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Jul 20, 2005)

Being
Reformed
And 
Not 
Cahtolic
Heretics



Being 
Reformed
And
Confessional/Covenantal
Having 
Eternal/Everlasting
Salvation



[Edited on 7-21-2005 by puritancovenanter]


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Jul 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rick Larson_
> [*B*abyback *R*ibs *A*nd *N*ice *C*old *H*einekens *E*vangelism *S*eminar?



I'm coming to your class Rick!


----------



## Formerly At Enmity (Jul 21, 2005)

BRANCHES....

basic reformed assessments not containing heresy 

because righteousness accounted necessitates covenant holiness eclipsing sin (not bad if i do say so myself!)

beer really accentuates nights; creating happy, ethereal saints


----------



## alwaysreforming (Jul 21, 2005)

BRANCHES:
Born Reformed and Not Chure Howto Explain Salvation


Sure, you have to spell sure with a "ch", but hey, nothings perfect!


----------



## Robin (Jul 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by alwaysreforming_
> BRANCHES:
> Born Reformed and Not Chure Howto Explain Salvation
> 
> ...



  

Robin


----------

